# Jalapeno Cheddar Venison Snack Sticks



## naterdump (Nov 5, 2018)

Hello, 
I've been a long time lurker, never posted before, but was wondering if anyone would be willing to share a good Jalapeno Cheddar Venison Snack Stick Recipe.  Have done a few varieties of snack sticks, and haven't found a jalapeno cheddar recipe to try yet.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm actually in the market for a solid recipe myself.  I just bought a pound of high temp cheddar cheese from Butcher and Packer, and I have a bunch of jalapenos frozen from this year's garden harvest.  My thought is to take a 60/40 (venison/pork) mixture with some seeded and then minced jalapenos combined with the cheese.  As for seasonings, I'd say salt, white pepper, paprika, sugar, and instacure.  IMHO the snack sticks are better with a simple seasoning approach.

For me it depends on when and if I get another deer this season to play around with.  I'll keep you posted on whether or not my freezer sees another deer!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 7, 2018)

See the goose jalapeno cheese recipe in my sig.


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Nov 7, 2018)

Indaswamp - I think it's a broken link - other links in your sig work.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 7, 2018)

Try it again, I just fixed it.


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Nov 7, 2018)

Alright I see it. Those look good!

What dry seasonings did you add to it?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 7, 2018)

Recipe is here in the thread:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...edder-smoke-sausage-snack-links.271905/page-3

If I make it again I will add a little more vinegar and some dried jalapeno powder for a more pronounced jalapeno flavor.....


----------

